# Bowel Movement - What is normal?



## Fluxuspoem

Hi everyone

My little girl was born on week 33 on the 21st of October so she is 1 month and a week old. So far has bowel movements have been very frequent almost 12 or so a day and I have been giving her expressed breast milk as well as Aptamil 1. They were yellow and seedy and quite runny.

It has been 5 days now that I have switched formula to Aptamil Easy Digest as the Aptamil 1 has been very difficult for her to digest and giving her stomach aches. She looks much happier in herself with this formula but her bowel movement has minimised to one a day till two days ago, and since then she hasnt had one. So it has been over 24 hours that she last had a poo! Is this normal or is my baby constipated?

I only give her two bottles of breastmilk a day due to problems with milk production but she is still getting a bit of that too. In terms of how much she eats, she has a 60-90 mls every 2-3 hours so she is feeding very well, I think. We get lots of wet nappies.

In one hand I think she doesnt have a poo because she is growing and digesting better on the other hand I worry that this formula may not be very good for her?! Help! 

Thanks a lot for your help in advance!

XX


----------



## premmiemum123

Emily is on Aptamil (gave up EBM at 2.5 months) and she would go five days without a bowel movement. When it came it was a massive explosion. I believe it is quite normal for formula fed babies to have less bowel movement than exclusively breast fed babies. 
Now I have started weaning Emily she is more regular.


----------



## embojet

premmiemum123 said:


> Emily is on Aptamil (gave up EBM at 2.5 months) and she would go five days without a bowel movement. When it came it was a massive explosion. I believe it is quite normal for formula fed babies to have less bowel movement than exclusively breast fed babies.
> Now I have started weaning Emily she is more regular.

Molly is definately more regular now too. She used to only go every few days usually.


----------



## Marleysgirl

Since Andrew has been switched to 1-2 bottles of C&G NutriPrem2 to supplement my EBM, his bowel movements have reduced from 3 or 4 a day to one every 36hrs or so, very explosive!


----------



## bumpsmum

:hugs: yup, Matthew went from 6-8 nappies on EBM to 2 on formula now that he's on solids its more interesting and frequent, some babies can go a couple of days without a poo and will settle into a routine soon x


----------



## premmiemum123

Thankfully Emily's nappies are less explosive now, they really do store it all up when exclusively on Formula so don't worry!...LOL!


----------

